# Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt



## Pahi (28. Januar 2009)

*Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

Hallo,

Ich habe heute an meinem Notbook gesehen dass der Garantie Sticker beschädigt ist. Ist damit meine Garantie kaputt oder nicht?
Ich mach mir grad große Sorgen

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Steffen (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

Naja was verstehst du denn unter beschädigt? Komplett abgekratzt oder fehlt nur ein kleines Stückchen. Im ersten Fall wird es schwer. In der Regel verdecken solche Sticker stellen wo man der User nicht drankommen sollte. Eigentlich sollte in einem Garantiefall dann zu sehen sein das du daran nichts gemacht hast. Falls nur eine kleine Ecke fehlt, no Problemo.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

Das kommt darauf an von welchem Hersteller das NB ist und ob es sich um Herstellergarantie oder Händlergarantie handelt.
Wenn es z.B. ein Lenovo oder Dell mit Herstellergarantie ist wird man wahrscheinlich an der Modellnummer alle nötigen Garantiedaten fest machen können und selbige auch einhalten.
Geht es dagegen z.B. um ein Acer-NB bei welchem Media Markt die Garantie übernimmt solltest du dir schon mehr Sorgen machen.


----------



## Pahi (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

Hallo es ist ein MSI Notebook.

der sicker is Komplett durch. Da steht Warranty Sticker  Void if tampered.
Ich hab das Notebook erst seit ein paar Wochen. Ich habe es bei Alpha Tec gekauft.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Pahi (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

Hallo Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Mein Problem hat sich gelöst

Der Sticker hat in Deutschland keine Bedeutung für Deutschland

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*



Pahi schrieb:


> Hallo Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
> 
> Mein Problem hat sich gelöst
> 
> ...



Und woher hast du diese Weisheit? Solche Sticker haben sehr wohl eine Bedeutung in D, wenn die Garantieerklärungen des Händlers oder des Herstellers darauf hinweisen.

Ich glaube du verwechselst Garantie mit der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung. Hier bin ich etwas ausführlicher > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ad-acta-gehaeuse-oeffnen-garantieverlust.html


----------



## Bartspritze (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

Ach quatsch ist das, du verlierst NICHT die Gewährleistung! Bereits vor über 10 Jahre hat dies der Bundesgerichtshof entschieden. Auch nicht, wenn du z.B. den PC aufrüstest.

Alle die das Gegenteil schreiben haben keine Ahnung und sind nur Punktegeil, ferner können sie nicht zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie unterscheiden und genau da ist ein wichtiger Unterschied:

Gewährleistung: Ist das gesetzliche Recht, eine mängelfreie Ware zu bekommen und der Verkäufer ist verpflichtet, alle Mängel, die in den ersten 2 Jahren nach dem Kauf auftreten, kostenlos zu beseitigen.

Garantie: Ist eine freiwillige Leistung der Herstellers bzw. Verkäufers, die Ware kostenlos in Stand zu setzen. Diese Leistung kann beliebig lang sein, ok nur 30 Jahre. Aber wenn etwas in den ersten 2 Jahren kaputt geht, greift zuerst immer die gesetzliche Gewährleistung.

Für das Öffnen des PC hat das aber verschiedene Folgen: Wenn du ihn in den ersten 2 Jahren öffnest, greift das Urteil des BGH, da du dich ja noch in der Gewährleistungsphase befindest. Wenn der PC älter als zwei Jahre alt ist und der Verkäufer gibt darauf eine Garantie und diese Garantie wird nur übernommen, wenn das Siegel unverletzt ist, so kann der dies machen.


----------



## aurionkratos (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

Garantie != Gewährleistung....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Garantie != Gewährleistung....


Die Garantie ist nicht mit der Gewährleistung zu vergleichen.
Die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, wogegen die Garantie auf Kulanz des Herstellers beruht.
----------------------------
@Pahi
Wenn nun das Garantiesiegel zerstört wurde, kann es nach dem gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewährleistungszeitraum in einem Garantiefall unter Umständen von seiten des Herstellers Probleme geben.
Ich würde in diesem Fall einfach mal den Support des Herstellers kontaktieren, und denen das Problem schildern. 
Wird sicherlich nicht der erste Fall sein wo das Garantiesiegel ohne ein zutun des Kunden zerstört wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

selbst bei der garantie kann der hersteller, wenn er zB 4 jahre gewährt, nicht einfach nur wegen des siegels die garantie verweigern, wenn der defekt nachweislich nichts mit dem (vermeintlichen) aufschrauben des NBooks zu tun hat. das siegel sll eher abschrecken. idR wird sich ein hersteller da aber auch nicht allszusehr querstellen, denn dass erst nach zB 3 jahren ein teil einfach so kaputtgeht, ohne dass es verschleiß oder ein auf den benutzer abwälzbarer defekt (zB "das kommt von einem haten schlag" oder so) is, ist sehr selten.


----------



## Pahi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern abend noch eine E-mail an MSI geschrieben und da stand drin, dass das nichts ausmacht da ich ja auch den Ram und die Festplatte austauschen darf.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*



Herbboy schrieb:


> selbst bei der garantie kann der hersteller, wenn er zB 4 jahre gewährt, nicht einfach nur wegen des siegels die garantie verweigern, wenn der defekt nachweislich nichts mit dem (vermeintlichen) aufschrauben des NBooks zu tun hat.


Wenn es ein Hersteller mit mangelnder Kullanz ist, dann nimmt der das Gerät mit solchem zerstörten Garantiesiegel erst gar nicht zur Reparatur an. Er schickt es im Handumdrehen einfach wieder zurück zum Kunden.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Garantie Sticker ausversehen beschädigt*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Hersteller mit mangelnder Kullanz ist, dann nimmt der das Gerät mit solchem zerstörten Garantiesiegel erst gar nicht zur Reparatur an. Er schickt es im Handumdrehen einfach wieder zurück zum Kunden.


 ja, aber wenn es hart auf hart käme, hätte der hersteller schlechte karten, zB einen festplatten- oder displaydefekt, der nicht auf irgendwelche verkablungsfehler vom board zu den geräten beruht, zu verweigern, nur weil das gehäuse aufgemacht wurde. wär dann die frage, ob der ärger das einem wert wäre.


----------

